# Mi chiamo Ivo 2



## ivo (21 Settembre 2014)

Scusate se sono di nuovo qui. la mia relazione va bene,c'è sesso,amore,coccole e complicità,ma stasera accompagnandola alla macchina ho rivisto (Misembra) di nuovo il sedile del passeggero messo giu. Mi ricordo che l'altro pomeriggio di averlo messo normale poi ieri è andata al lavoro e è tornata in orario normale,molto stanca e dalla faccia non sembrava che avesse appena trombato,ci siamo pure baciati e fatto altro . le ho chiesto di nuovo di sto sedile e lei mi ha detto che non sa assolutamente di che cosa io stia parlando. infatti dall'ultima volta io il sedile l'avevo lasciato com'era e non si è mosso finchè io non l'ho messo a posto . L'unico sospetto è il sedile per il resto va tutto bene. Niente telefonate strane o altro. Ho paura di essere fuori di testa


----------



## Solenero (21 Settembre 2014)

ivo ha detto:


> Scusate se sono di nuovo qui. la mia relazione va bene,c'è sesso,amore,coccole e complicità,ma stasera accompagnandola alla macchina ho rivisto (Misembra) di nuovo il sedile del passeggero messo giu. Mi ricordo che l'altro pomeriggio di averlo messo normale poi ieri è andata al lavoro e è tornata in orario normale,molto stanca e dalla faccia non sembrava che avesse appena trombato,ci siamo pure baciati e fatto altro . le ho chiesto di nuovo di sto sedile e lei mi ha detto che non sa assolutamente di che cosa io stia parlando. infatti dall'ultima volta io il sedile l'avevo lasciato com'era e non si è mosso finchè io non l'ho messo a posto . L'unico sospetto è il sedile per il resto va tutto bene. Niente telefonate strane o altro. Ho paura di essere fuori di testa


Avevo letto anche "ciao sono Ivo, parte 1".
E già allora volevo quasi quasi dirti di seguire quello che senti.
A volte l'istinto vede più lontano della ragione.

Questo non vuol dire farti settemila paranoie al minuto e non dormire più per un sedile abbassato, ma semplicemente stare all'erta, e non dimenticare certi particolari. 
Se non è niente il tempo lo dimostrerà, se invece quel sedile è un segnale... ti accorgerai che inconsciamente lo sapevi.
Sole


----------



## Spider (21 Settembre 2014)

ivo ha detto:


> Scusate se sono di nuovo qui. la mia relazione va bene,c'è sesso,amore,coccole e complicità,ma stasera accompagnandola alla macchina ho rivisto (Misembra) di nuovo il sedile del passeggero messo giu. Mi ricordo che l'altro pomeriggio di averlo messo normale poi ieri è andata al lavoro e è tornata in orario normale,molto stanca e dalla faccia non sembrava che avesse appena trombato,ci siamo pure baciati e fatto altro . le ho chiesto di nuovo di sto sedile e lei mi ha detto che non sa assolutamente di che cosa io stia parlando. infatti dall'ultima volta io il sedile l'avevo lasciato com'era e non si è mosso finchè io non l'ho messo a posto . L'unico sospetto è il sedile per il resto va tutto bene. Niente telefonate strane o altro. Ho paura di essere fuori di testa


ciao Ivo, 
non ci crederai...ma è successa una cosa simile, simile ad un mio caro amico.
sedile reclinato...
conclusioni? 
lei trombava nel parcheggio del suo ufficio dopo il lavoro, con un suo collega, 
il sedile restava cosi per dimenticanza e fretta di tornare a casa.


----------



## lunaiena (22 Settembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ciao Ivo,
> non ci crederai...ma è successa una cosa simile, simile ad un mio caro amico.
> sedile reclinato...
> conclusioni?
> ...



'Stardo


----------



## ivo (22 Settembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ciao Ivo,
> non ci crederai...ma è successa una cosa simile, simile ad un mio caro amico.
> sedile reclinato...
> conclusioni?
> ...


Ho fatto anche un appostamento la settimana scorsa,lei mi disse che aveva una riunione al lavoro. Conclusioni... Era vero . Su Fb Nulla neanche nei mex privati,cellulare nulla. lei è una persona superdistratta e non lascia tracce . Farò altri appostamenti ma andando avanti così non è vita.  Sempre l'altra settimana ho cercato di parlarle ma lei mi disse che stavamo parlando del nulla.


----------



## ivo (22 Settembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Avevo letto anche "ciao sono Ivo, parte 1".
> E già allora volevo quasi quasi dirti di seguire quello che senti.
> A volte l'istinto vede più lontano della ragione.
> 
> ...


L'unica cosa è fare appostamenti cosa che ho fatto ma non è venuto fuori nulla. Beh l'appostamento l'ho fatto una volta per una riunione di lavoro che lei diceva. Infatti era vero. Ma si può ? Dopo tutto quello che mi è successo nella mia vita pure sta paranoia ? Scusate il vittimismo


----------



## ivo (22 Settembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ciao Ivo,
> non ci crederai...ma è successa una cosa simile, simile ad un mio caro amico.
> sedile reclinato...
> conclusioni?
> ...


 Mi hai fatto salire una para che non hai idea


----------



## Spider (22 Settembre 2014)

ivo ha detto:


> Mi hai fatto salire una para che non hai idea



di sedili reclinati...è pieno il mondo.
fattene una ragione.

p.s.... e pensa alla pensione.:up:


----------



## ivo (22 Settembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> di sedili reclinati...è pieno il mondo.
> fattene una ragione.
> 
> p.s.... e pensa alla pensione.:up:


Me la dessero mi trasferirei a bangkok e buonanotte


----------



## LDS (22 Settembre 2014)

ivo ha detto:


> L'unica cosa è fare appostamenti cosa che ho fatto ma non è venuto fuori nulla. Beh l'appostamento l'ho fatto una volta per una riunione di lavoro che lei diceva. Infatti era vero. Ma si può ? Dopo tutto quello che mi è successo nella mia vita pure sta paranoia ? Scusate il vittimismo



ma ascolta, ma la chiami relazione una dove devi fare appostamenti? frugare nelle sue cose personali, andare a spiare?
ma devi vivere con questa angoscia?

la tua relazione sta finendo e ancora non lo sai, questa è solo l'anticamera.

se vuoi avere un futuro con lei, ne parli apertamente e le comunichi il tuo disagio, le tue paure e cerchi di ragionare insieme a lei su come gestire la gelosia morbosa che ti sta esacerbando altrimenti sei destinato a

1) continuare a coprirti di ridicolo
2) non dormire la notte
3) invadere la privacy della tua compagna
4) avere una relazione di merda

apri gli occhi, o ne parli con lei apertamente del tuo disagio e la pianti con queste fesserie degli appostamenti o la metti alla porta.


----------



## sienne (22 Settembre 2014)

ivo ha detto:


> Scusate se sono di nuovo qui. la mia relazione va bene,c'è sesso,amore,coccole e complicità,ma stasera accompagnandola alla macchina ho rivisto (Misembra) di nuovo il sedile del passeggero messo giu. Mi ricordo che l'altro pomeriggio di averlo messo normale poi ieri è andata al lavoro e è tornata in orario normale,molto stanca e dalla faccia non sembrava che avesse appena trombato,ci siamo pure baciati e fatto altro . le ho chiesto di nuovo di sto sedile e lei mi ha detto che non sa assolutamente di che cosa io stia parlando. infatti dall'ultima volta io il sedile l'avevo lasciato com'era e non si è mosso finchè io non l'ho messo a posto . L'unico sospetto è il sedile per il resto va tutto bene. Niente telefonate strane o altro. Ho paura di essere fuori di testa



Ciao

non ti devi scusare, e per cosa poi? È il posto, per poterne parlare ... 

Non è proprio vita così. I dubbi, fregano la testa ... 
Quel sedile può significare tutto, ma anche nulla ... 
È difficile, quando di concreto non vi è nulla, solo quel sentire che logora ... 
Proverei a riparlarne con lei. Perché un problema è che non hai fiducia in lei. 
La sua parola non ti rassicura, non ti dà la certezza, non ti dà pace ... 
Così, non si è in coppia ... comunque sia, vero o meno ... un problema c'è ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (22 Settembre 2014)




----------



## sienne (22 Settembre 2014)




----------



## LDS (22 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


>


problemi a dormire anche tu?


----------



## sienne (22 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> problemi a dormire anche tu?



Ciao

è il mio orario. Dormo pochissimo. Cerco di superare le quattro ora ... 
Mi è stato detto, che il minimo sono quattro ora, se si cade sotto, per troppo tempo, non fa bene ... 
E tu? 


sienne


----------



## LDS (22 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è il mio orario. Dormo pochissimo. Cerco di superare le quattro ora ...
> Mi è stato detto, che il minimo sono quattro ora, se si cade sotto, per troppo tempo, non fa bene ...
> ...


Boh, io non riesco a prendere sonno. Oramai sono le 4 e mezza, fra 3 ore ho la sveglia per andare a lavorare che palle


----------



## Zod (22 Settembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ciao Ivo,
> non ci crederai...ma è successa una cosa simile, simile ad un mio caro amico.
> sedile reclinato...
> conclusioni?
> ...


Magari è semplicemente guasto il sedile.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (22 Settembre 2014)

ivo ha detto:


> Scusate se sono di nuovo qui. la mia relazione va bene,c'è sesso,amore,coccole e complicità,ma stasera accompagnandola alla macchina ho rivisto (Misembra) di nuovo il sedile del passeggero messo giu. Mi ricordo che l'altro pomeriggio di averlo messo normale poi ieri è andata al lavoro e è tornata in orario normale,molto stanca e dalla faccia non sembrava che avesse appena trombato,ci siamo pure baciati e fatto altro . le ho chiesto di nuovo di sto sedile e lei mi ha detto che non sa assolutamente di che cosa io stia parlando. infatti dall'ultima volta io il sedile l'avevo lasciato com'era e non si è mosso finchè io non l'ho messo a posto . L'unico sospetto è il sedile per il resto va tutto bene. Niente telefonate strane o altro. Ho paura di essere fuori di testa


Se non ha parenti stretti o amiche con problemi alla schiena o panzutissimi, il sospetto è legittimo. 

Hai controllato se c'è qualche macchiolina? Il sesso in macchina tra due amanti è scomodo, fugace, spesso rude, "bagnato", sordido: qualche gocciolina del loro piacere l'avrebbero lasciata.


----------



## animalibera (22 Settembre 2014)

ivo ha detto:


> Scusate se sono di nuovo qui. la mia relazione va bene,c'è sesso,amore,coccole e complicità,ma stasera accompagnandola alla macchina ho rivisto (Misembra) di nuovo il sedile del passeggero messo giu. Mi ricordo che l'altro pomeriggio di averlo messo normale poi ieri è andata al lavoro e è tornata in orario normale,molto stanca e dalla faccia non sembrava che avesse appena trombato,ci siamo pure baciati e fatto altro . le ho chiesto di nuovo di sto sedile e lei mi ha detto che non sa assolutamente di che cosa io stia parlando. infatti dall'ultima volta io il sedile l'avevo lasciato com'era e non si è mosso finchè io non l'ho messo a posto . L'unico sospetto è il sedile per il resto va tutto bene. Niente telefonate strane o altro. Ho paura di essere fuori di testa


Ciao Ivo....anche io avevo le tue stesse paranoie..sedile passeggero sempre un po' più reclinato e alla fine era tutto fondato...ora mi auguro non sia il tuo caso ma certi sentori difficilmente ci ingannano.


----------



## Solenero (22 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Ciao Ivo....anche io avevo le tue stesse paranoie..sedile passeggero sempre un po' più reclinato e alla fine era tutto fondato...ora mi auguro non sia il tuo caso ma certi sentori difficilmente ci ingannano.


Ivo, mi sembra che qui quasi diano tutti ragione alle tue paranoie (me compresa).
Prendi un investigatore privato e via

Non puoi vivere con questo dubbio, è logorante.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Settembre 2014)

io credevo di essere una paranoica
Ma giuro che un sedile reclinato non mi farebbe venire in mente nulla
Uno perchè solo uno stordito/a scopa in auto e si dimentica di sistemare il sedile.
Due perchè il mio sedile passeggero non è mai nella stessa posizione.
Do passaggi a colleghe/colleghi che spesso lo spostano.
Mi capita di reclinarlo per mettere un pacco o non so cosa
Mah..
dopodichè fidati della sensazione ma se l'unica cosa che hai è un sedile reclinato la cosa mi lascia perplessa


----------



## Caciottina (22 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> io credevo di essere una paranoica
> Ma giuro che un sedile reclinato non mi farebbe venire in mente nulla
> Uno perchè solo uno stordito/a scopa in auto e si dimentica di sistemare il sedile.
> Due perchè il mio sedile passeggero non è mai nella stessa posizione.
> ...


Però se tuo marito ti chiedesse perche il sedile è reclinato tu sapresti cosa dire...il pacco la collega i figli....
Pensa se fosse evidentemente reclinato e tu rispondessi solo: non so di cosa parli..


----------



## Nocciola (22 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Però se tuo marito ti chiedesse perche il sedile è reclinato tu sapresti cosa dire...il pacco la collega i figli....
> Pensa se fosse evidentemente reclinato e tu rispondessi solo: non so di cosa parli..


Ma devi essere stordita di brutto per negare una cosa che è evidente e non avere una scusa se sai che ci sei stata con l'amante
A volte ho la sensazione leggendo certe cose di avere un QI superiore alla norma, ma dato che so per certo che non è così resto alquanto basita


----------



## ivanl (22 Settembre 2014)

Per togliersi i pensieri, mi pare saggio il consiglio di assumere un investigatore; almeno ti eviti lo sbattimento. Altrimenti, puoi fare cosi': la mattina segni i km sul contaklm della macchina e la sera vedi se sono piu' di quelli che ci vogliono per andare/tornare dal lavoro; se cosi', se sai come fare, puoi controllare la sua posizione dal telefonino (Android) e, se vedi che si trova in zone strane della citta', prendi davvero un investigatore e la fai seguire


----------



## Caciottina (22 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma devi essere stordita di brutto per negare una cosa che è evidente e non avere una scusa se sai che ci sei stata con l'amante
> A volte ho la sensazione leggendo certe cose di avere un QI superiore alla norma, ma dato che so per certo che non è così resto alquanto basita


Io non mi ci imparanoierei ma immagino che se si vuole essere puntigliosi....


----------



## Stark72 (22 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi capita di reclinarlo *per mettere un pacco* o non so cosa


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (22 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:



Meriteresti un rosso per questa insinuazione 

io il sedile reclinato non l'ho mai dimenticato, quando non dovevo farlo. E comunque insisto che non avere una scusa pronta è da poco furbi per non dire di peggio


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Meriteresti un rosso per questa insinuazione
> 
> io il sedile reclinato non l'ho mai dimenticato, quando non dovevo farlo. E comunque insisto che non avere una scusa pronta è da poco furbi per non dire di peggio


ma sì, basta dire di aver dato un passagio a un/una collega. Che si sarà sistemata il sedile.
Oppure che ti era finito un euro tra il sedile e il poggiaschiena.
Il fatto è che quando uno sospetta vede quello che non c'è.


----------



## oscuro (22 Settembre 2014)

*Bravo*



Spider ha detto:


> di sedili reclinati...è pieno il mondo.
> fattene una ragione.
> 
> p.s.... e pensa alla pensione.:up:



Ma quanto sei bravo a far il sarcastico con i problemi degli altri vè?perchè non pensi a sedili della macchina di tua moglie?ma che demente che sei...


----------



## lothar57 (22 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma sì, basta dire di aver dato un passagio a un/una collega. Che si sarà sistemata il sedile.
> Oppure che ti era finito un euro tra il sedile e il poggiaschiena.
> Il fatto è che quando uno sospetta vede quello che non c'è.


Ciao Sbri...ma in auto cosa vuoi fare poi??tutt'al piu'un po' di baci,poi si corre nell'oasi no???a proposito hai notato che battage che fanno??? sabato avevano messo cartello gigante sopra un camion.....''fermati 2 ore e sconfiggi lo stess''
e sotto....''massima privacy''.:mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican:.a


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Settembre 2014)

ma sono l'unico pirla che tromba meglio sui sedili posteriori??? :rotfl:


----------



## LDS (22 Settembre 2014)

Investigatori privati, pedinamenti, appostamenti, contare i chilometri, analisi dei liquidi sui sedili.
ma voi siete matti proprio.

ma che relazione si può avere con una persona così.
boh, devo essere un fesso proprio.

e poi qual è questa bramosa voglia di sapere se la compagna ti ha tradito. Io sono dell'idea di non porre domande di cui non si vuol sapere la risposta.
i problemi della coppia se si possono risolvere non credo dipendano dall investigatore


----------



## ivanl (22 Settembre 2014)

a fare lo struzzo non e' che si viva granche'. Se hai un dubbio, perche' non toglierlo per vivere meglio?
Poi se scopri quello che non volevi scoprire, beh, allora si affronta la questione.


----------



## Nicka (22 Settembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> a fare lo struzzo non e' che si viva granche'. Se hai un dubbio, perche' non toglierlo per vivere meglio?
> Poi se scopri quello che non volevi scoprire, beh, allora si affronta la questione.


Ma è mai possibile vivere male per un sedile? Dopo che ha controllato mille cose che sono risultate pulite?
Significa che non ci si fida proprio...e visto che la fiducia dovrebbe essere un qualcosa di fondamentale allora tanto vale mandarsi affanculo prima di subito...


----------



## ivanl (22 Settembre 2014)

E' assolutamente vero; io dicevo in generale, dei precedenti di questa storia non so. Se e' tutto ok, boh, puo' essere eccesso di paranoia, ma non si sa mai.


----------



## Simy (22 Settembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ma sono l'unico pirla che tromba meglio sui sedili posteriori??? :rotfl:



no, siamo in due  :rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> no, siamo in due  :rotfl:


Urka! E com'è che non me lo ricordo? ero ubriaco?


----------



## Simy (22 Settembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Urka! E com'è che non me lo ricordo? ero ubriaco?



non me lo ricordo


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> non me lo ricordo


:facepalm:Cioè.... no ma grazie! Come distruggere la mia autostima! :incazzato:


----------



## Simy (22 Settembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :facepalm:Cioè.... no ma grazie! Come distruggere la mia autostima! :incazzato:


intendevo che non ricordo se eri ubriaco


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> intendevo che non ricordo se eri ubriaco


ma non è che vi siete fatti prestare la macchina dalla moglie di Ivo e avete piantato voi 'sto po' po' di casino?


----------



## disincantata (22 Settembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ma sono l'unico pirla che tromba meglio sui sedili posteriori??? :rotfl:


Dipende da che auto hai!

Nella mini e" impossibile dietro.


----------



## disincantata (22 Settembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> a fare lo struzzo non e' che si viva granche'. Se hai un dubbio, perche' non toglierlo per vivere meglio?
> Poi se scopri quello che non volevi scoprire, beh, allora si affronta la questione.


Su questo ti do ragione.

Io mi incavolo piu' con me stessa che ho lascuato perdere prove evidenti e se ci ripenso non capisco perche' lo facessi.

Se hai dubbi controllala. Lei e' logico che neghi.

Mio marito se anche lo avessi sorpreso a letto con lei avrebbe negato.

Fino alla morte. Penso la odii per avermi telefonato.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> intendevo che non ricordo se eri ubriaco


:bacio:




disincantata ha detto:


> Dipende da che auto hai!





disincantata ha detto:


> Nella mini e" impossibile dietro.




Ma persino sulla 500...


----------



## Nocciola (22 Settembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :bacio:
> 
> 
> 
> Ma persino sulla 500...


a me dietro mette angoscia

p.s. i sedili dietro


----------



## Nicka (22 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> a me dietro mette angoscia
> 
> *p.s. i sedili dietro*


:carneval::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (22 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> :carneval::rotfl::rotfl:


meglio specificare


----------



## disincantata (22 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> a me dietro mette angoscia
> 
> p.s. i sedili dietro


Premesso che sono decenni che non lo faccio in auto....forse trent'anni circa....se due decidono di farlo presumo si preoccupino solo di trovare un luogo sicuro.....sempre ce ne siano.....e poi la posizione nell'essere comunque  scomodi...il piu' comodo possibile.

Alla piccolina e' andata meglio i primi due anni poi a sua e mia insaputa purtroppo per loro ho venduto due auto comodissime e costose ed hanno dovuto adattarsi alla Mini.

Pero' ho trovato le prove che si svagavano anche in motel.

Penso dipendesse dal tempo che avevano a disposizione.

Immagino pure dove coun la Mini. Parcheggio chiuso alle tre di notte......difficile ci entrasse qualcuno...lui aveva le chiavi.:rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> meglio specificare


Invece nell'altro senso angoscia non ne mette. Segno. Non si sa mai. 




Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non è che vi siete fatti prestare la macchina dalla moglie di Ivo e avete piantato voi 'sto po' po' di casino?


:facepalm: ci hanno beccati. Simy scappa!! 


:simy:


----------



## Simy (22 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> a me dietro mette angoscia
> 
> *p.s. i sedili dietro*



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (22 Settembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ma sono l'unico pirla che tromba meglio sui sedili posteriori??? :rotfl:


No. Anche Brunetta...ministro.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Settembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> No. Anche Brunetta...ministro.


solo che io sono 180cm


----------



## ivanl (22 Settembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Su questo ti do ragione.
> 
> Io mi incavolo piu' con me stessa che ho lascuato perdere prove evidenti e se ci ripenso non capisco perche' lo facessi.
> 
> ...


Io dormo molto piu' tranquillo da quando ho fatto le mie verifiche 'tecnologiche' e ho visto che era solo paranoia...devo ancora risolvere sulla questione su un paio di punti che non mi sono chiarissimi ma diciamo che la parte che temevo peggiore l'ho accertata. Sapere che posso, in qualsiasi momento, sapere a chi e cosa scrive e dove sia, mi ha tranquillizzato parecchio


----------



## rewindmee (22 Settembre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Sbri...ma in auto cosa vuoi fare poi??tutt'al piu'un po' di baci,poi si corre nell'oasi no???a proposito hai notato che battage che fanno??? sabato avevano messo cartello gigante sopra un camion.....''fermati 2 ore e sconfiggi lo stess''
> e sotto....''massima privacy''.:mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican:.a


Ho visto il sito, ma vogliono una barca di soldi... meglio B&B


----------



## rewindmee (22 Settembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :bacio:
> 
> 
> 
> Ma persino sulla 500...


"con te davanti e il cambio dietro, turbato dal presentimento" (cit.)


----------



## disincantata (22 Settembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Io dormo molto piu' tranquillo da quando ho fatto le mie verifiche 'tecnologiche' e ho visto che era solo paranoia...devo ancora risolvere sulla questione su un paio di punti che non mi sono chiarissimi ma diciamo che la parte che temevo peggiore l'ho accertata. Sapere che posso, in qualsiasi momento, sapere a chi e cosa scrive e dove sia, mi ha tranquillizzato parecchio


Meglio. Rilassati. Divertiti. Non pensarci piu'.


----------



## disincantata (22 Settembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> solo che io sono 180cm


Allora lo fai con  le gambe fuori dal finestrino!:rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (22 Settembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Meglio. Rilassati. Divertiti. Non pensarci piu'.


se hai qualcosa da eccepire, fai pure, non mi offendo. Prendere in giro non e' carino


----------



## ivo (22 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> io credevo di essere una paranoica
> Ma giuro che un sedile reclinato non mi farebbe venire in mente nulla
> Uno perchè solo uno stordito/a scopa in auto e si dimentica di sistemare il sedile.
> Due perchè il mio sedile passeggero non è mai nella stessa posizione.
> ...


Si 'unica cosa il sedile


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Settembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Io dormo molto piu' tranquillo da quando ho fatto le mie verifiche 'tecnologiche' e ho visto che era solo paranoia...devo ancora risolvere sulla questione su un paio di punti che non mi sono chiarissimi ma diciamo che la parte che temevo peggiore l'ho accertata. Sapere che posso, in qualsiasi momento, sapere a chi e cosa scrive e dove sia,* mi ha tranquillizzato parecchio*


Minchia, meno male. Prima che facevi, usavi il luminol?


----------



## Nicka (22 Settembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Io dormo molto piu' tranquillo da quando ho fatto le mie verifiche 'tecnologiche' e ho visto che era solo paranoia...devo ancora risolvere sulla questione su un paio di punti che non mi sono chiarissimi ma diciamo che la parte che temevo peggiore l'ho accertata. *Sapere che posso, in qualsiasi momento, sapere a chi e cosa scrive e dove sia, mi ha tranquillizzato parecchio*


Hai mai pensato di andare da uno psicologo?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Settembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Allora lo fai con  le gambe fuori dal finestrino!:rotfl:


Vuoi una dimostrazione pratica? Ce l'ho io la 500. 




rewindmee ha detto:


> "con te davanti e il cambio dietro, turbato dal presentimento" (cit.)


e gli elefanti?


----------



## ivanl (22 Settembre 2014)

no, ero ignaro e mi fidavo...uno volta scoperto che non era stata del tutto sincera, ho voluto andare a fondo e capire cos'era successo. Ora, sono preparato...


----------



## ivanl (22 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Hai mai pensato di andare da uno psicologo?


Vedi sopra


----------



## disincantata (22 Settembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Vuoi una dimostrazione pratica? Ce l'ho io la 500.
> 
> 
> 
> e gli elefanti?


Dovevi propormelo quando avevo trent'anni e pesavo 40 kg...

oggi non ce la farei proprio su una 500.

Era blu quella del mio primo GA belle vacanze ad Arenzano...17 anni e ancora piu' esile....era lui ad essere scomodo.


----------



## lothar57 (22 Settembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Io dormo molto piu' tranquillo da quando ho fatto le mie verifiche 'tecnologiche' e ho visto che era solo paranoia...devo ancora risolvere sulla questione su un paio di punti che non mi sono chiarissimi ma diciamo che la parte che temevo peggiore l'ho accertata. Sapere che posso, in qualsiasi momento, sapere a chi e cosa scrive e dove sia, mi ha tranquillizzato parecchio




io adopero un cell segreto,amico e ti faccio maramao.........
e ti diro',che 2 volte la moglie ha chiamato a quello ufficiale,mentre c'e'era l''altra donna''.
Problemi???zero......io.......forse tu.....si!


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Settembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> no, ero ignaro e mi fidavo...uno volta scoperto che non era stata del tutto sincera, ho voluto andare a fondo e capire cos'era successo. Ora, sono preparato...


siete sposati? Scusa ma non mi ricordo. In ogni caso, tieni presente che quello che stai facendo non è legale.
Io te lo dico.
Perchè se ti scopre, si incazza e ti denuncia, è materia penale.
Io non ci dormirei la notte per quello, fossi in te.


----------



## ivanl (22 Settembre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> [/COLOR]
> io adopero un cell segreto,amico e ti faccio maramao.........
> e ti diro',che 2 volte la moglie ha chiamato a quello ufficiale,mentre c'e'era l''altra donna''.
> Problemi???zero......io.......forse tu.....si!


sono certo che non e' il mio caso


----------



## ivanl (22 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> siete sposati? Scusa ma non mi ricordo. In ogni caso, tieni presente che quello che stai facendo non è legale.
> Io te lo dico.
> Perchè se ti scopre, si incazza e ti denuncia, è materia penale.
> Io non ci dormirei la notte per quello, fossi in te.


non ne ho mai parlato, anche perche' non e' stato un tradimento, solo un episodio spiacevole di cui sono venuto a conoscenza per caso.
Lo so che non sarebbe legale; in questo caso sto solo utilizzando alcune potenzialita' non conosciute da tutti di un normale strumento quale un smartphone che, tecnicamente, e' mio.


----------



## lothar57 (22 Settembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> sono certo che non e' il mio caso


voi mariti,siete invorniti....sai quello della mia ex chiamava 10 volte al giorno,pensa il coglione..aveva paura,e faceva bene.una volta pure mentre eravamo''sotto le coperte''.Anche per lui,non era ''il suo caso''.........


----------



## ivanl (22 Settembre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> voi mariti,siete invorniti....sai quello della mia ex chiamava 10 volte al giorno,pensa il coglione..aveva paura,e faceva bene.una volta pure mentre eravamo''sotto le coperte''.Anche per lui,non era ''il suo caso''.........


opinione personale, rispettabilissima, ma che non si attaglia alla mia situazione. Generalizzare non sempre serve


----------



## disincantata (22 Settembre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> voi mariti,siete invorniti....sai quello della mia ex chiamava 10 volte al giorno,pensa il coglione..aveva paura,e faceva bene.una volta pure mentre eravamo''sotto le coperte''.Anche per lui,non era ''il suo caso''.........


Per quello che ne sai Lotharone potrebbe farlo pure tua moglie.

A volte bastano dieci minuti ed i luoghi piu' impensabili.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Minchia, meno male. Prima che facevi, usavi il luminol?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Nicka ha detto:


> Hai mai pensato di andare da uno psicologo?





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> siete sposati? Scusa ma non mi ricordo. In ogni caso, tieni presente che quello che stai facendo non è legale.
> Io te lo dico.
> Perchè se ti scopre, si incazza e ti denuncia, è materia penale.
> Io non ci dormirei la notte per quello, fossi in te.





disincantata ha detto:


> Per quello che ne sai Lotharone potrebbe farlo pure tua moglie.
> 
> A volte bastano dieci minuti ed i luoghi piu' impensabili.


Quoto


----------



## ologramma (22 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> a me dietro mette angoscia
> 
> p.s. i sedili dietro


Precisazione dovuta ,se no interpretiamo male


----------



## gas (22 Settembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Per quello che ne sai Lotharone potrebbe farlo pure tua moglie.
> 
> A volte bastano *dieci minuti *ed i luoghi piu' impensabili.


un po poco, non credi?


----------



## gas (22 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> meglio specificare


MOLTO meglio :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Settembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> non ne ho mai parlato, anche perche' non e' stato un tradimento, solo un episodio spiacevole di cui sono venuto a conoscenza per caso.
> Lo so che non sarebbe legale; in questo caso sto solo utilizzando alcune potenzialita' non conosciute da tutti di un normale strumento quale un smartphone che, tecnicamente, e' mio.


vabbè, ma se ti scopre, la possibilità che ti mandi a quel paese e giustamente è circa dell'80%. Tu te ne rendi conto, evè?
E ti rendi conto che per una cazzata ti stai comportando in un modo che ti fa vivere male?
Ti rendi conto che tutto questo non è sano e non può portare a nulla di buono?
Sono serissima.


----------



## Eratò (22 Settembre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> voi mariti,siete invorniti....sai quello della mia ex chiamava 10 volte al giorno,pensa il coglione..aveva paura,e faceva bene.una volta pure mentre eravamo''sotto le coperte''.Anche per lui,non era ''il suo caso''.........


è vero però. ..si puo controllare tutto ma se decidono di metterti le corna te le mettono uguale...l'aspetto positivo è che anche il cornuto può far tale quale ma con ancora più furbizia perche ha avuto il migliore insegnante.


----------



## ologramma (22 Settembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Allora lo fai con  le gambe fuori dal finestrino!:rotfl:


Anche io alto 180 ma nella mia vecchia cinquecento lo si faceva, soltanto che pesavo solo 69 kg, oggi come farei a fare il contorsionista pesando 95 e con un poD) di pancia


----------



## disincantata (22 Settembre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> un po poco, non credi?


Chi si accontenta gode.

Se lui/lei non puo' avere altro tempo ti godi il poco che hai.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (22 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Minchia, meno male. Prima che facevi, usavi il luminol?


Secondo me l'amante di lei è uno a basso reddito, altrimenti la porterebbe al motel. Il cerchio si stringe.


----------



## ivanl (22 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vabbè, ma se ti scopre, la possibilità che ti mandi a quel paese e giustamente è circa dell'80%. Tu te ne rendi conto, evè?
> E ti rendi conto che per una cazzata ti stai comportando in un modo che ti fa vivere male?
> Ti rendi conto che tutto questo non è sano e non può portare a nulla di buono?
> Sono serissima.


Me ne rendo conto. E proprio perche' era una cazzata, il fatto che abbia cercato di nasconderla, anche quando poi l'ho saputo, mi faceva stare ben peggio. Ora che ho il quadro preciso della cosa, vivo meglio. Inoltre, io a mia moglie ho detto chiaramente che sapevo esattamente come stavano le cose, quindi sa che in qualche modo ho ricostruito la vicenda.
Ora non e' che sto sempre li' a controllare; mi sono solo messo nella condizione di poterlo fare se la situazione incriminata dovesse ripresentarsi.
Potete anche non credermi o prendermi in giro  ,  ma so sicuramente di non essere stato tradito. Per certezza, intendo nero su bianco (o bit su bit)


----------



## Eratò (22 Settembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Me ne rendo conto. E proprio perche' era una cazzata, il fatto che abbia cercato di nasconderla, anche quando poi l'ho saputo, mi faceva stare ben peggio. Ora che ho il quadro preciso della cosa, vivo meglio. Inoltre, io a mia moglie ho detto chiaramente che sapevo esattamente come stavano le cose, quindi sa che in qualche modo ho ricostruito la vicenda.
> Ora non e' che sto sempre li' a controllare; mi sono solo messo nella condizione di poterlo fare se la situazione incriminata dovesse ripresentarsi.
> Potete anche non credermi ma so sicuramente di non essere stato tradito. Per certezza, intendo, nero su bianco (o bit su bit)


la stessa cosa tua la feci anch'io tempo fa...ho smesso quanto la rabbia per il tradimento e le domande perverse che mi torturavano la mente si sono sbiadite e scomparse....sei sicuro di aver smaltito il passato?


----------



## Eratò (22 Settembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Me ne rendo conto. E proprio perche' era una cazzata, il fatto che abbia cercato di nasconderla, anche quando poi l'ho saputo, mi faceva stare ben peggio. Ora che ho il quadro preciso della cosa, vivo meglio. Inoltre, io a mia moglie ho detto chiaramente che sapevo esattamente come stavano le cose, quindi sa che in qualche modo ho ricostruito la vicenda.
> Ora non e' che sto sempre li' a controllare; mi sono solo messo nella condizione di poterlo fare se la situazione incriminata dovesse ripresentarsi.
> Potete anche non credermi o prendermi in giro  ,  ma so sicuramente di non essere stato tradito. Per certezza, intendo nero su bianco (o bit su bit)


e cmq perché non apri il 3d tuo? tu non sei ivo o mi sbaglio?


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Settembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Me ne rendo conto. E proprio perche' era una cazzata, il fatto che abbia cercato di nasconderla, anche quando poi l'ho saputo, mi faceva stare ben peggio. Ora che ho il quadro preciso della cosa, vivo meglio. Inoltre, io a mia moglie ho detto chiaramente che sapevo esattamente come stavano le cose, quindi sa che in qualche modo ho ricostruito la vicenda.
> Ora non e' che sto sempre li' a controllare; mi sono solo messo nella condizione di poterlo fare se la situazione incriminata dovesse ripresentarsi.
> Potete anche non credermi o prendermi in giro  , ma so sicuramente di non essere stato tradito. Per certezza, intendo nero su bianco (o bit su bit)


ma io ci credo, che non sei stato tradito. Per quello ti sto dicendo che, oltre a fare una cosa estremamente ingiusta e squalificante nei confronti di tua moglie, stai facendo una cazzata.
Che poi la starai facendo pure vivere male. E già la vita è dura.
Invece di preoccuparti di controllare l'angolazione dello schienale e l'avanzamento del sedile, fai una roba: stasera falle trovare la cena pronta, pure un cinese da asporto. E falle trovare un sorriso, non la grande inquisizione. Magari la prossima volta che fa una cazzata, non ha paura di dirtelo. Oppure le passa la voglia di fare una cazzata. Sai mai...


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Settembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Secondo me l'amante di lei è uno a basso reddito, altrimenti la porterebbe al motel. Il cerchio si stringe.


oppure ha la moto, è un biker grosso, tatuato e incazzoso.


----------



## ivanl (22 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> e cmq perché non apri il 3d tuo? tu non sei ivo o mi sbaglio?


hai ragione  avevo scritto solo per suggerire un qualche controllino spiccio, per vedere se si poteva togliere il pensiero con poco


----------



## disincantata (22 Settembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Me ne rendo conto. E proprio perche' era una cazzata, il fatto che abbia cercato di nasconderla, anche quando poi l'ho saputo, mi faceva stare ben peggio. Ora che ho il quadro preciso della cosa, vivo meglio. Inoltre, io a mia moglie ho detto chiaramente che sapevo esattamente come stavano le cose, quindi sa che in qualche modo ho ricostruito la vicenda.
> Ora non e' che sto sempre li' a controllare; mi sono solo messo nella condizione di poterlo fare se la situazione incriminata dovesse ripresentarsi.
> Potete anche non credermi o prendermi in giro  ,  ma so sicuramente di non essere stato tradito. Per certezza, intendo nero su bianco (o bit su bit)


Se la moglie del mio amico o mio marito controllassero i nostri cellulati Non troverebbeto niente di niente.

Si e no una telefonata di un minuto o due ogni mese ma poi le occasioni per vedersi sono altre e la posizione eventuale intercettata giustificanile da aktri motivi. 

Inoltre si puo' tradire in ufficio in negozio, in mezzo agli scogli, meglio ancora in ospedale,  nei camerini (ne so qualcosa) ovunque senza lasciare prove.

Certo era piu' semplice pre - tecnologie ma basta attrezzarsi.


----------



## zadig (22 Settembre 2014)

ivo ha detto:


> Ho fatto anche un appostamento la settimana scorsa,lei mi disse che aveva una riunione al lavoro. Conclusioni... Era vero . Su Fb Nulla neanche nei mex privati,cellulare nulla. lei è una persona superdistratta e non lascia tracce . Farò altri appostamenti ma andando avanti così non è vita.  Sempre l'altra settimana ho cercato di parlarle ma lei mi disse che stavamo parlando del nulla.


sei una merda a spiare tra le sue cose.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Settembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Dovevi propormelo quando avevo trent'anni e pesavo 40 kg...
> 
> oggi non ce la farei proprio su una 500.
> 
> Era blu quella del mio primo GA belle vacanze ad Arenzano...17 anni e ancora piu' esile....era lui ad essere scomodo.


E ma quando tu ne avevi 30 io quanti ne avevo? :rotfl:


----------



## rewindmee (22 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> sei una merda a spiare tra le sue cose.


"Di bugie si vive, di verità si muore" (cit.)


----------



## ivo (22 Settembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Su questo ti do ragione.
> 
> Io mi incavolo piu' con me stessa che ho lascuato perdere prove evidenti e se ci ripenso non capisco perche' lo facessi.
> 
> ...


 ovvio che l'ho controllata Fb telefono2volte al di un volta che mi ha detto di una riunione di lavoro a cui non avevo creduto e altri appostamenti: tutto negativo . 
Tutto quello che mi insospettiva e' risultato negativo. I miei sospetti sono di pancia e di cronologie del pc che non corrispondevano,poteva non aver usato il pc quei giorni ma mi sembra strano


----------



## PresidentLBJ (22 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> oppure ha la moto, è un biker grosso, tatuato e incazzoso.


Quelli talmente ciccioni che non riescono nemmeno a vedersi il pisello? Essere cornificati da sta gente fa parecchio male.


----------



## ivo (22 Settembre 2014)

*Veramente*



disincantata ha detto:


> Su questo ti do ragione.
> 
> Io mi incavolo piu' con me stessa che ho lascuato perdere prove evidenti e se ci ripenso non capisco perche' lo facessi
> Se hai dubbi controllala. Lei e' logico che neghi.
> ...





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma io ci credo, che non sei stato tradito. Per quello ti sto dicendo che, oltre a fare una cosa estremamente ingiusta e squalificante nei confronti di tua moglie, stai facendo una cazzata.
> Che poi la starai facendo pure vivere male. E già la vita è dura.
> Invece di preoccuparti di controllare l'angolazione dello schienale e l'avanzamento del sedile, fai una roba: stasera falle trovare la cena pronta, pure un cinese da asporto. E falle trovare un sorriso, non la grande inquisizione. Magari la prossima volta che fa una cazzata, non ha paura di dirtelo. Oppure le passa la voglia di fare una cazzata. Sai mai...[/QUOTE non mi sento una merda dovevo levarmi dei dubbi. Il cuoco di casa sono io è so cucinare orientale meglio dei cinesi. La vera merda sarebbe lei se mi tradisse


----------



## ivo (22 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non ti devi scusare, e per cosa poi? È il posto, per poterne parlare ...
> 
> ...


 boh mi devo calmare non le ho mai fatto piazzate. Tutto questo e' iniziato per un motivo; lei non ha MAI detto all'ex che noi stiamo assieme da un anno,le sue scuse sono che poi inizierebbe a fare ricerche ecc. oggi le ho detto chiaramente che sta cosa mi da estremamente fastidio poi se hai letto il mio primo tread sono reduce da gravi perdite in famiglia quindi sto già male di mio. Comunque il sedile oggi era a posto come lo avevo lasciato e parlandogliene lei ha cercato di capire com'è che sto sedile collassa nono sembrava una scena,dava la colpa al fratello e mi ricordo che in varie occasioni sto sedile non funzionava a dovere


----------



## ivo (22 Settembre 2014)

*Ma perché non lasciate in pace*

Sti.poveri uomini? Ci dio riebbe essere una pena forte per l'adulterio e come uccidere una persona 





disincantata ha detto:


> Se la moglie del mio amico o mio marito controllassero i nostri cellulati Non troverebbeto niente di niente.
> 
> Si e no una telefonata di un minuto o due ogni mese ma poi le occasioni per vedersi sono altre e la posizione eventuale intercettata giustificanile da aktri motivi.
> 
> ...


----------



## lothar57 (22 Settembre 2014)

ivo ha detto:


> Sti.poveri uomini? Ci dio riebbe essere una pena forte per l'adulterio e come uccidere una persona


Non siamo nell'Isis.............e non scrivere cavolate


----------



## animalibera (22 Settembre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Non siamo nell'Isis.............e non scrivere cavolate


Sì andiamoci piano con le condanne. ..e parlo da tradita[emoji48]


----------



## Spider (22 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma quanto sei bravo a far il sarcastico con i problemi degli altri vè?perchè non pensi a sedili della macchina di tua moglie?ma che demente che sei...



mia moglie scopava ...in casa.
la sua, di lui.
doccia calda, dopa la trombata...è abituata bene!!!
è una Signora, nonostante tutto.

deficente.


----------



## lothar57 (22 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Sì andiamoci piano con le condanne. ..e parlo da tradita[emoji48]


Gia citare il perplesso non ti aiuta,


----------



## animalibera (22 Settembre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Gia citare il perplesso non ti aiuta,


A me piace l'odore del sangue


----------



## errante (22 Settembre 2014)

Ivo, hai un problema. E non è il presunto tradimento della tua compagna. Hai un'ossessione poco sana per questa relazione, troppo desiderio di controllo, poco rispetto per l'intimità dell'altra. Dovresti parlarne con uno specialista perché se continua così potresti non riuscire più a fermarti nella ricerca degli indizi e nell'invasione della sua sfera privata.


----------



## ivo (23 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Si perché tu pensi che se il partner ti tradisce, te lo verrà a dire... ma dai!
> 
> Fa bene ad avere qualche sospetto, meglio essere paranoici piuttosto che fidarsi ciecamente.


infatti se ho un sospetto me ne frego della sfera privata,ovvero aggeggi elettronici di pubblico consumo. Voglio scoprirlo così risparmio energie  e tempo che posso dedicare a me e ai miei amici


----------



## ivo (23 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Investigatori privati, pedinamenti, appostamenti, contare i chilometri, analisi dei liquidi sui sedili.
> ma voi siete matti proprio.
> 
> ma che relazione si può avere con una persona così.
> ...


 Sinceramente lo vorrei sapere per poi mollarla e farmi i cazzi miei senza perdere tempo dietro a una che non lo merita


----------



## Nicka (23 Settembre 2014)

ivo ha detto:


> Sinceramente lo vorrei sapere per poi mollarla e farmi i cazzi miei senza perdere tempo dietro a una che non lo merita


Se questo è il pensiero principe significa che quello che vuoi tu è proprio farti i cazzi tuoi, quindi mollala e via.


----------



## ivo (23 Settembre 2014)

errante ha detto:


> Ivo, hai un problema. E non è il presunto tradimento della tua compagna. Hai un'ossessione poco sana per questa relazione, troppo desiderio di controllo, poco rispetto per l'intimità dell'altra. Dovresti parlarne con uno specialista perché se continua così potresti non riuscire più a fermarti nella ricerca degli indizi e nell'invasione della sua sfera privata.


 dallo psicologo ci vado da quando ho perso tutto cio che avevo,genitori,fidanzata (Convivenza di 9 anni lasciato dal giorno alla notte mentre mio padre stava morendo ). effettivamente ho un problema ma non pensate che io faccia scenate di gelosia senza motivo o la faccia vivere in un incubo,lei mangia,dorme ,fa l'amore (Con me  e solo me spero) . Viaggiamo,andiamo a feste ecc. Le ho pagato per il suo compleanno il biglietto per 15 giorni in India e poi Londra e Brighton,ce la spassiamo. Della sua sfera privata me ne fotto il cazzo perchè se facese una cosa simile per me sarebbe una merda di dimensioni colossale e non mi vedrebbe più. un mio tarlo è quello di stare a perdere tempo . Di certo non ci perderei un secondo a mandarla a quel paese . Gia l'anno scorso quando mi ha lasciato per circa un mese io non mi sono fatto mai sentire,bloccata su fb e cancellato numero di telefono,è tornata in lacrime chiedendomi scusa.


----------



## ivo (23 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Se questo è il pensiero principe significa che quello che vuoi tu è proprio farti i cazzi tuoi, quindi mollala e via.


No io sto benissimo con lei,ma mi ha fatto venire dei sospetti e prima di mollarla voglio capire,non vorrei mollarla per il nulla


----------



## disincantata (23 Settembre 2014)

ivo ha detto:


> dallo psicologo ci vado da quando ho perso tutto cio che avevo,genitori,fidanzata (Convivenza di 9 anni lasciato dal giorno alla notte mentre mio padre stava morendo ). effettivamente ho un problema ma non pensate che io faccia scenate di gelosia senza motivo o la faccia vivere in un incubo,lei mangia,dorme ,fa l'amore (Con me  e solo me spero) . Viaggiamo,andiamo a feste ecc. Le ho pagato per il suo compleanno il biglietto per 15 giorni in India e poi Londra e Brighton,ce la spassiamo. Della sua sfera privata me ne fotto il cazzo perchè se facese una cosa simile per me sarebbe una merda di dimensioni colossale e non mi vedrebbe più. un mio tarlo è quello di stare a perdere tempo . Di certo non ci perderei un secondo a mandarla a quel paese . Gia l'anno scorso quando mi ha lasciato per circa un mese io non mi sono fatto mai sentire,bloccata su fb e cancellato numero di telefono,è tornata in lacrime chiedendomi scusa.


Perche' ti aveva lasciato?

Per la tua gelosia?


----------



## ivo (23 Settembre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Non siamo nell'Isis.............e non scrivere cavolate


Voi discernete il dolore fisico da quello psichico ? A parte che quello psichico è ben più invalidante. Far male a una persona in modo così gratuito solo per sentire ancora le farfalle nella pancia è una delle cose più egoistiche che possa immaginare . Io non ho fatto mai le corna alle mie fidanzate per rispetto  dei oro sentimenti,ho scopato parecchio con ragazza fidanzate di cui non conoscevo l'altra parte . pr me tradire la propria compagna/o Equivale a piantargli un pugno in faccia e poi quando è a terra riempirla di calci e credo che non ci siamo ancora arrivati al dolore che possa sentire. Ho conosciuto persone che dopo un tradimento sono andati in depressione maggiore e sono ridotti a degli zombi per via dei farmaci. ragazzi gli mangiate l'anima


----------



## disincantata (23 Settembre 2014)

ivo ha detto:


> Voi discernete il dolore fisico da quello psichico ? A parte che quello psichico è ben più invalidante. Far male a una persona in modo così gratuito solo per sentire ancora le farfalle nella pancia è una delle cose più egoistiche che possa immaginare . Io non ho fatto mai le corna alle mie fidanzate per rispetto  dei oro sentimenti,ho scopato parecchio con ragazza fidanzate di cui non conoscevo l'altra parte . pr me tradire la propria compagna/o Equivale a piantargli un pugno in faccia e poi quando è a terra riempirla di calci e credo che non ci siamo ancora arrivati al dolore che possa sentire. Ho conosciuto persone che dopo un tradimento sono andati in depressione maggiore e sono ridotti a degli zombi per via dei farmaci. ragazzi gli mangiate l'anima


Bello che tu sia cosi etico.

Avresti dovuto pero' evitare ragazze fidanzate. Sempre per coerenza.

la pensavo pure io cosi fino a due anni fa....poi la vita ci cambia.

Ci si adegua.


----------



## ivo (23 Settembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Perche' ti aveva lasciato?
> 
> Per la tua gelosia?


Assolutamente no,ero tranquillissimo,mi ha lasciato da un momento all'altro dopo una vacanza stupenda a brighton.lo sentita allontanarsi e a forza di rompergli mi ha detto che non provava più nulla,legittimo,io ho continuato la mia vita se non fosse che lei almeno una volta la settimana se non due mi chiamava cercando di parlare come a un amico,io le dicevo che amico non potevo esserle quindi di lasciarmi in pace. Poi torno' . la gelosia è scattata un mese fa. C'è poi una cosa che non mi va giu che lei non ha mai detto al suo ex che stiamo assieme . Oggi gliene ho parlato e mi ha dato ragione,perchè costui pensa che lei sia libera quindi le chatta tranquillamente anche quando sono con lei e la cosa la trovo assai squallida


----------



## ivo (23 Settembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Bello che tu sia cosi etico.
> 
> Avresti dovuto pero' evitare ragazze fidanzate. Sempre per coerenza.
> 
> ...


Non è etica è rispetto dei sentimenti,se vuoi bene a una persona la massacri di botte ? E se non gli vuoi più bene la lasci. Se il tuo compagno ti ha fatto delle meschinità  e gliela vuoi far pagare questo è un altro discorso


----------



## disincantata (23 Settembre 2014)

ivo ha detto:


> Assolutamente no,ero tranquillissimo,mi ha lasciato da un momento all'altro dopo una vacanza stupenda a brighton.lo sentita allontanarsi e a forza di rompergli mi ha detto che non provava più nulla,legittimo,io ho continuato la mia vita se non fosse che lei almeno una volta la settimana se non due mi chiamava cercando di parlare come a un amico,io le dicevo che amico non potevo esserle quindi di lasciarmi in pace. Poi torno' . la gelosia è scattata un mese fa. C'è poi una cosa che non mi va giu che lei non ha mai detto al suo ex che stiamo assieme . Oggi gliene ho parlato e mi ha dato ragione,perchè costui pensa che lei sia libera quindi le chatta tranquillamente anche quando sono con lei e la cosa la trovo assai squallida


Quanti anni avete?


----------



## ivo (23 Settembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Quanti anni avete?


35 io 34 lei


----------



## disincantata (23 Settembre 2014)

ivo ha detto:


> 35 io 34 lei


.Mi era sorto il dubbio foste due ventenni.

A 34/35 anni dovreste pensare a cosa fare come coppia nella vita.

Il treno rischia di perderlo. 

Pero' la vedo dura.


----------



## ivo (23 Settembre 2014)

ivo ha detto:


> Scusate se sono di nuovo qui. la mia relazione va bene,c'è sesso,amore,coccole e complicità,ma stasera accompagnandola alla macchina ho rivisto (Misembra) di nuovo il sedile del passeggero messo giu. Mi ricordo che l'altro pomeriggio di averlo messo normale poi ieri è andata al lavoro e è tornata in orario normale,molto stanca e dalla faccia non sembrava che avesse appena trombato,ci siamo pure baciati e fatto altro . le ho chiesto di nuovo di sto sedile e lei mi ha detto che non sa assolutamente di che cosa io stia parlando. infatti dall'ultima volta io il sedile l'avevo lasciato com'era e non si è mosso finchè io non l'ho messo a posto . L'unico sospetto è il sedile per il resto va tutto bene. Niente telefonate strane o altro. Ho paura di essere fuori di testa


La storia inizia verso settembre dell'anno scorso,lei è una ragazza che conoscevo di vista che abita in un paese sul mare dove io andavo a fare le stagioni da bagnino e poi mi ci trasferii assieme ai mei genitori,poii dopo un po di anni tornai nella mia città di origine andando a abitare con altre cinque persone e iniziai a fare d'estate il bagnino e d'inverno il dj e ragazze sotto le mani me ne passarono parecchie. Poi viaggiai molto in oriente che è la mia passione dato che praticavo Muay thay a livello agonistico. Mi fidanzai e stetti 9 anni con la mia fidanzata convivendo. Tutto di un colpo le tragedie si susseguirono,mia madre depressa cronica da una clinica all'altra,mio padre troppo debole. Mia zia nel 2001 si suicido' e dopo poco anche mio zio,mio padre si amala di tumore e la mia fidanzata in quel momento mi lascia da solo con mia madre completamente folle. I parenti si dileguarono,dopo svariati anni di torture da parte di mia madre e miriadi di rapporti sbagliati faccio venire a casa ia mia madre che dopo 7 mesi mi muore davanti improvvisamente. Mi ripresi (Si fa per dire) e iniziai a chattare con sta ragazza e ci lanciammo subito in una storia d'amore pazzesca,dopo 3 mesi mi molla,allora io mi dissi che era stato un fuoco di paglia,lei mi disse che dato che usciva da una relazione sbagliata non aveva nulla da darmi alchè io mi ritirai con i miei aici e ricominciai a fare sport (Nuoto e pugilato ) Persi il lavoro (Facevo il bagnino in piscina ) Continuando a andare dallo psicologo cercavo di tirarmi su grazie anche agli amici che mi sono smpre stati vicini. Se non fosse per le telefonate settimanali di lei che mi turbavano non poco. Una sera mi chiama in lacrime dicendomi che mi amava e io,pensando di amarla la riaccettai. a me piace molto,ha viaggiato tanto e a parer mio è molto bella. Poi verso Agosto inizio a odorare qualcosa che non va e li inizia il mio trip del tradimento. ma voglio sottolineare che tutte le volte che ho controllato lei mi aveva detto la verità.


----------



## disincantata (23 Settembre 2014)

ivo ha detto:


> Non è etica è rispetto dei sentimenti,se vuoi bene a una persona la massacri di botte ? E se non gli vuoi più bene la lasci. Se il tuo compagno ti ha fatto delle meschinità  e gliela vuoi far pagare questo è un altro discorso


A volte le cose sono un tamtino piu' complicate.

Lo scoprirai negli anni.


----------



## ivo (23 Settembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> .Mi era sorto il dubbio foste due ventenni.
> 
> A 34/35 anni dovreste pensare a cosa fare come coppia nella vita.
> 
> ...


é tutto nelle sue mani se vuole fare la cogliona poi pregherà Dio di fare arrivare un uomo per lei . Io sono il treno,la potrei adorare,ma per me fa (Credo) delle cazzate pensando che sono accecato dall'AMORE


----------



## ivo (23 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ma ascolta, ma la chiami relazione una dove devi fare appostamenti? frugare nelle sue cose personali, andare a spiare?
> ma devi vivere con questa angoscia?
> 
> la tua relazione sta finendo e ancora non lo sai, questa è solo l'anticamera.
> ...


Parlato con lei gia fatto risultato ? Mi dice che stiamo parlando del nulla,non esiste che mi tradisca. Gli appostamenti li ho fatti e non è accaduto nulla. Sono ridicolo lo so è la prima volta che faccio appostamenti,ma alla fine l'unico che sa che faccio cose ridicole sono io e mi posso perdonare. Di notte dormo ho dei farmaci fantastici che prendo da quando sono morti i miei. Invadere la privacy per me vale quanto un grano di sale dato che la prima volta che ho lasciato fb aperto le grinfie della signorina erano sulla tastiera. L'altro giorno lo beccata col mio telefono in mano e mi ha detto che stava correggendo delle foto. Una volta mi ha letto una mail dove davo della figa a un altra ragazza ma enza doppi fini per una cosa che aveva scritto. La relazione di merda c'è,ma ci sono dei bei momenti tipo il tramonto sul Ghange o una tempesta a Brighton e noi in albergo a cvopulare dentro la vasca idromassaggio . E se finisce esco una sera e con un po di fortuna mi piazzo nel letto una ragazzina ubriaca come ho fatto quando mi lasciò la prima volta. Soffrendo moltissimo


----------



## ivo (23 Settembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> A volte le cose sono un tamtino piu' complicate.
> 
> Lo scoprirai negli anni.


Sei una cougar ? Vesti di Leopardo e vai nei posti dove vanno i ventenni ? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Spero che fra un po di anni di stare su una spiaggia tropicale a fumare oppio e a farmi belle nuotate a cazzi miei non in città a cornificare la moglie,potrei iniziare a farmi di eroina


----------



## ivo (23 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> problemi a dormire anche tu?


 se avete problemi a dormire c'è il Sedatol che a parte il nome drammatico è un composto di erbe naturali che ti danno una bella botta e ti vegli fresco come una rosa http://www.torrinomedica.it/farmaci/schedetecniche/Sedatol.asp#axzz3E5amldx9


----------



## ivo (23 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non ti devi scusare, e per cosa poi? È il posto, per poterne parlare ...
> 
> ...


 Diciamo che oggi le sue parole mi hanno un po rassicurato,lei ha ammesso che ha fatto degli errori riguardo il fatto che non ha mai detto all'ex (Per cui ha sofferto molto) Che noi due stiamo assieme da circa un anno e che mentre io ero a casa sua lei chattava con lui ha ammesso che è una cosa squallida.


----------



## ivo (23 Settembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Se non ha parenti stretti o amiche con problemi alla schiena o panzutissimi, il sospetto è legittimo.
> 
> Hai controllato se c'è qualche macchiolina? Il sesso in macchina tra due amanti è scomodo, fugace, spesso rude, "bagnato", sordido: qualche gocciolina del loro piacere l'avrebbero lasciata.


Nulla e mi è sembrato che il sedile era come lo avevo messo io non era reclinato esageratamente,schifezze varie non ne ho trovate,non trovo nulla solo pochi indizi,poi le ho detto che sto sediile si sdraia e lei lo ha controllato cristonando e mi sembrava sincera e in questo periodo per trovare sincera una sua parola o reazione per me è quasi impossibile


----------



## ivo (23 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Ciao Ivo....anche io avevo le tue stesse paranoie..sedile passeggero sempre un po' più reclinato e alla fine era tutto fondato...ora mi auguro non sia il tuo caso ma certi sentori difficilmente ci ingannano.


come l'hai scoperto ?


----------



## LDS (23 Settembre 2014)

non discuto i tuoi momenti belli con lei, proprio per niente.
ci sono stati, ci sono e probabilmente ci saranno ancora.

quello che trovo del tutto ridicolo è il tempo speso ad angosciarti.
quello è ridicolo.

appostamenti ripetuti, controlli del cellulare, facebook, mani nella borsetta....

questa per me non è una relazione sana, vivi nel terrore che lei ti tradisca, non ci vedo niente di sano.


----------



## ivo (23 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> non discuto i tuoi momenti belli con lei, proprio per niente.
> ci sono stati, ci sono e probabilmente ci saranno ancora.
> 
> quello che trovo del tutto ridicolo è il tempo speso ad angosciarti.
> ...


ovvio che non è una relazione sana ma non per questo voglio mandare affanculo tutto,se continua così butto la spugna ma spero che mi possano passare le pare alla fine dei conti è neanche un mese che sono in paranoia,mi può anche passare. Fino a adesso ho visto da parte di lei u interesse solo per i cazzi suoi,cioè lei poteva fare wuello che voleva e se interferivo io era un dramma quindi le pare aumentavano,oggi ne abbiamo parlato e lei ha detto che è disposta  a fare delle cose per non farmi incazzare. Vediamo non siamo due ragazzini. Spero che mi capisca e che le mie debolezze (paura dell'abbandono e ansia relazionale) le posiamo superare assieme . Io non ci trovo nulla di ridicolo per cercare una quadra in una relazione e non mollare ai primi problemi che sto creando grazie al mio passato. non credi ? O dovrei scomparire  e non farmi più sentire ? Ripeto non trovo nulla di ridicolo. Il tuo consiglio ?


----------



## ivo (23 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> non discuto i tuoi momenti belli con lei, proprio per niente.
> ci sono stati, ci sono e probabilmente ci saranno ancora.
> 
> quello che trovo del tutto ridicolo è il tempo speso ad angosciarti.
> ...


----------



## animalibera (23 Settembre 2014)

ivo ha detto:


> come l'hai scoperto ?


La prima volta mi aveva prestato il suo PC x lavorare il mio era in assistenza.  Si  era dimenticato di chiudere la sua pagina Facebook. La seconda ho trovato una chiavetta usb per casa, la terza e ultima volta gli era arrivato un SMS all alba circa alle 5 di una domenica mattina.


----------



## sienne (23 Settembre 2014)

ivo ha detto:


> Diciamo che oggi le sue parole mi hanno un po rassicurato,lei ha ammesso che ha fatto degli errori riguardo il fatto che non ha mai detto all'ex (Per cui ha sofferto molto) Che noi due stiamo assieme da circa un anno e che mentre io ero a casa sua lei chattava con lui ha ammesso che è una cosa squallida.


Ciao

bene, che il dialogo stia iniziando a trovare riconoscimento verso l'altro. 
Solo in questo modo, si possono amalgamare i rispettivi bisogni e sentimenti. 
La cura di una coppia, sta proprio in queste piccole cose ... nel dichiararsi e nell'ascoltare. 

Forse, anche lei ha avuto bisogno di capire dove stare in modo chiaro. 
Nel mentre, glielo ha detto che state assieme?


sienne


----------



## rewindmee (23 Settembre 2014)

ivo ha detto:


> Sti.poveri uomini? Ci dio riebbe essere una pena forte per l'adulterio e come uccidere una persona


L'adulterio è come uccidere? Addirittura?
E la violenza sessuale allora cosa è??? 
Non diciamo sciocchezze.
L'adulterio che induce violenza non viene dall'amore, ma dalla smania di possesso e di controllo.
Veleno per il cervello. Pericolosissimo.


----------



## animalibera (23 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> L'adulterio è come uccidere? Addirittura?
> E la violenza sessuale allora cosa è???
> Non diciamo sciocchezze.
> L'adulterio che induce violenza non viene dall'amore, ma dalla smania di possesso e di controllo.
> Veleno per il cervello. Pericolosissimo.


Quoto perdere il senno lo trovo pericolosissimo.


----------



## LDS (23 Settembre 2014)

ivo ha detto:


> ovvio che non è una relazione sana ma non per questo voglio mandare affanculo tutto,se continua così butto la spugna ma spero che mi possano passare le pare alla fine dei conti è neanche un mese che sono in paranoia,mi può anche passare. Fino a adesso ho visto da parte di lei u interesse solo per i cazzi suoi,cioè lei poteva fare wuello che voleva e se interferivo io era un dramma quindi le pare aumentavano,oggi ne abbiamo parlato e lei ha detto che è disposta  a fare delle cose per non farmi incazzare. Vediamo non siamo due ragazzini. Spero che mi capisca e che le mie debolezze (paura dell'abbandono e ansia relazionale) le posiamo superare assieme . Io non ci trovo nulla di ridicolo per cercare una quadra in una relazione e non mollare ai primi problemi che sto creando grazie al mio passato. non credi ? O dovrei scomparire  e non farmi più sentire ? Ripeto non trovo nulla di ridicolo. Il tuo consiglio ?


Lei può essere disposta anche a non farti ingelosire, ma se tu sei marcio dentro e rosichi per un cazzo di sedile, ma figurati se accetterai altre cose.
 La vivi male e la vivrai sempre peggio. È dura uscire dal tunnel della gelosia. Rovina i rapporti quando è esagerata come nel tuo caso.

ste stronzate degli appostamenti poi. Cominci a creare un turbine di segreti per scoprire i suoi di segreti che apparentemente non ci sono. Leggi i suoi messaggi, controlli facebook. 
Io mi sentirei una vera merda. Non so come ti senti tu.


----------



## rewindmee (23 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Quoto perdere il senno lo trovo pericolosissimo.


http://roma.corriere.it/notizie/cro...to-70357dec-42f9-11e4-9734-3f5cd619d2f5.shtml

Basta un sms sbagliato


----------



## animalibera (23 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> http://roma.corriere.it/notizie/cro...to-70357dec-42f9-11e4-9734-3f5cd619d2f5.shtml
> 
> Basta un sms sbagliato


Rendiamocene conto....questo non è amore,  ne affetto ma solo possesso.


----------



## ivanl (23 Settembre 2014)

ma neanche, pazzia, piuttosto. Incivilta' e mancanza di rispetto per il prossimo


----------



## animalibera (23 Settembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> ma neanche, pazzia, piuttosto. Incivilta' e mancanza di rispetto per il prossimo


[emoji106] [emoji27] [emoji27]


----------



## ivo (23 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> L'adulterio è come uccidere? Addirittura?
> E la violenza sessuale allora cosa è???
> Non diciamo sciocchezze.
> L'adulterio che induce violenza non viene dall'amore, ma dalla smania di possesso e di controllo.
> Veleno per il cervello. Pericolosissimo.


non hAI capito l'adulterio è come uccidere una persona . Non che chi subisce l'adulterio uccide poi il traditore. Io penso se volete scopazzare a destra e a manca non legatevi a nessuno


----------



## ivo (23 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Lei può essere disposta anche a non farti ingelosire, ma se tu sei marcio dentro e rosichi per un cazzo di sedile, ma figurati se accetterai altre cose.
> La vivi male e la vivrai sempre peggio. È dura uscire dal tunnel della gelosia. Rovina i rapporti quando è esagerata come nel tuo caso.
> 
> ste stronzate degli appostamenti poi. Cominci a creare un turbine di segreti per scoprire i suoi di segreti che apparentemente non ci sono. Leggi i suoi messaggi, controlli facebook.
> Io mi sentirei una vera merda. Non so come ti senti tu.


Marcio dentro lo dici  a tua madre .  E se a lei non le sta  bene come mi comporto,se lo venisse a scoprire mi può pure lasciare . io di lei devo sopportare delle cose non troppo belle e non è la sede per parlarne . Io non ho nessun senso di colpa


----------



## ivo (23 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> bene, che il dialogo stia iniziando a trovare riconoscimento verso l'altro.
> Solo in questo modo, si possono amalgamare i rispettivi bisogni e sentimenti.
> ...


Non credo


----------



## tullio (23 Settembre 2014)

Spero, Ivo, che accetterai queste mie riflessioni per quel che sono, come riflessioni generali (in fondo non ti conosco affatto) e non come giudizi. 
Leggendo i tuoi interventi, Ivo, noto che le parole che usi, il tono del racconto e del discorso, la forma delle riflessioni, hanno subito un forte degrado, passando dal desiderio di comprendere alla rabbia verso il mondo. 
Guardando le cose da qui,e dunque limitatamente a quel che leggo di tuoi, direi che non hai ancora "fatto passare" le tue trascorse e dure esperienze emotive. Nei sei ancora pienamente oinvolto. Il che è, naturalmente, perfetamente comprensibile e normale. Sei ancora preso dal caos di sentimenti, segni, fenomeni, che è l'effetto dei tuoi dolori. Il mondo ha perso la sua stabilità, l'orizzonte si muove pericolosamente e non è facile decifrare la realtà e nemmeno te stesso. 
Questo non pèerché hai difetti cognitivi ma solo perché risistemare tutto dopo le botte che la vita ti ha mandato non è facile. E' come se ti sfuggisse la grammatica per rimettere a posto le parole della tua vita dopo che il ciclone trasorso ha spostato tutto. 
Così, nonostante il tuo evidentissimo sforzo di autocontrollo, che traspare da tutti gli interventi, lasci emergere una pericolosa furia distruttiva (ed autodistruttiva) coperta appena da una razionalizzazione di indifferenza.
Sempre da qui, da lontano, quel che mi verrebbe in mente di suggerire (ma tu non hai chiesto suggerimenti, quindi qui parlo da solo, per me stesso) è di non prendere decisioni. Nonhai responsabilità in nulla di quel che ti è accaduto e non hai obblighi morali. Scatena le tue energie in palestra ma aspetta - datti tempo - a valutare e scegliere. Non sentirti obbligato a nulla. Il mondo continuerà a girare nonostante tutto, nonostante i sedili abbassati e il resto. Fregatene un po' di tutto...non sentirti obbligato a nulla e lasciati scivolare addosso, almeno per un po' di tempo, tutto quello che non ti tocca davvero.
Per quel poco che conta hai la mia umana simpatia.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Settembre 2014)

Quando leggo "mi chiamo Ivo" mi viene sempre in mente "my name is Tanino"...


----------



## ivo (23 Settembre 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Spero, Ivo, che accetterai queste mie riflessioni per quel che sono, come riflessioni generali (in fondo non ti conosco affatto) e non come giudizi.
> Leggendo i tuoi interventi, Ivo, noto che le parole che usi, il tono del racconto e del discorso, la forma delle riflessioni, hanno subito un forte degrado, passando dal desiderio di comprendere alla rabbia verso il mondo.
> Guardando le cose da qui,e dunque limitatamente a quel che leggo di tuoi, direi che non hai ancora "fatto passare" le tue trascorse e dure esperienze emotive. Nei sei ancora pienamente oinvolto. Il che è, naturalmente, perfetamente comprensibile e normale. Sei ancora preso dal caos di sentimenti, segni, fenomeni, che è l'effetto dei tuoi dolori. Il mondo ha perso la sua stabilità, l'orizzonte si muove pericolosamente e non è facile decifrare la realtà e nemmeno te stesso.
> Questo non pèerché hai difetti cognitivi ma solo perché risistemare tutto dopo le botte che la vita ti ha mandato non è facile. E' come se ti sfuggisse la grammatica per rimettere a posto le parole della tua vita dopo che il ciclone trasorso ha spostato tutto.
> ...


grazie hai toccato il nervo scoperto


----------



## LDS (24 Settembre 2014)

ivo ha detto:


> Marcio dentro lo dici  a tua madre .  E se a lei non le sta  bene come mi comporto,se lo venisse a scoprire mi può pure lasciare . io di lei devo sopportare delle cose non troppo belle e non è la sede per parlarne . Io non ho nessun senso di colpa


perchè non sei geloso marcio? se vuoi ti posso spiegare il perché si fa riferimento al marciume quando si parla di gelosia.

il fatto che tu non abbia alcun senso di colpa a fare appostamenti, frugare nelle cose private e personali della tua compagna è indice abbastanza chiaro che tu hai una relazione morbosa con lei.

Morbosa.

Poi a me non me ne viene proprio niente, per me puoi anche ingaggiare l'investigatore privato, fare telefonate anonime, pedinamenti e quant altro.

solo non chiamiamola relazione.


----------



## LDS (24 Settembre 2014)

tutto si può fare a questo mondo, tutto si può vivere.

ma credo tu debba pretendere da te stesso una relazione migliore, con una persona di cui puoi fidare.

quando eravamo in francia e avevamo la macchina, la mia compagna spesso se ne usciva con le amiche con la mia macchina. Mai nemmeno per un secondo mi è venuto in mente di andare a controllare i sedili, ma figurati, nemmeno un secondo proprio.

A volte ho trovato asciugamani in macchina pure perché era andata in spiaggia. 
Nel momento in cui cominci a farti film mentali sul cosa stia facendo e con chi sia, in quel momento si scatenano delle emozioni che ti corrodono e cominci a fare delle puttanate incredibili quali appunto appostamenti vari.

nessuna relazione in cui uno dei due invade prepotentemente la privacy dell'altro per me ha senso di esistere.


----------



## rewindmee (24 Settembre 2014)

ivo ha detto:


> non hAI capito l'adulterio è come uccidere una persona . Non che chi subisce l'adulterio uccide poi il traditore. Io penso se volete scopazzare a destra e a manca non legatevi a nessuno


Ho capito benissimo! Stuprare una persona è come ucciderla. Mettere le corna non ha mai ucciso nessuno.


----------



## ivo (25 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> tutto si può fare a questo mondo, tutto si può vivere.
> 
> ma credo tu debba pretendere da te stesso una relazione migliore, con una persona di cui puoi fidare.
> 
> ...


Quando stavo con la mia ragazza (Quella dei 9 anni di convivenza) facevamo spesso vacanze separate.  Lei è stata 6 mesi in giro per l'oriente,io ho fatto altrettanto ma mai mi è venuto un dubbio,cioè manco ci pensavo. Ero tranquillo,infatti non ho sensi di colpa verso la mia attuale ,mi dico spesso "Ma come mi sono ridotto" Non è mai stato da me fare certe cose


----------



## ivo (25 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Ho capito benissimo! Stuprare una persona è come ucciderla. Mettere le corna non ha mai ucciso nessuno.


 Figo il tuo avatar il mio primo disco è stato uno dei Kiss. Tradire una persona è come ucciderla esistono diversi modi di morire .  Visto la tua comprensione  e  empatia che dimostri non mi stupisco che tu tradisca. Povero chi ti sta accanto che sia amico/a Compagno/a


----------



## rewindmee (25 Settembre 2014)

ivo ha detto:


> Figo il tuo avatar il mio primo disco è stato uno dei Kiss. Tradire una persona è come ucciderla esistono diversi modi di morire .  Visto la tua comprensione  e  empatia che dimostri non mi stupisco che tu tradisca. Povero chi ti sta accanto che sia amico/a Compagno/a


Ucciderne la fiducia, al massimo... non esageriamo. 

PS Grazie  che disco?


----------



## ivo (25 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Ucciderne la fiducia, al massimo... non esageriamo.
> 
> PS Grazie  che disco?


Ovviamente Dinasty,poi mi è piaciuto molto "The music from the elder"


----------



## ivo (25 Settembre 2014)

ivo ha detto:


> Ovviamente Dinasty,poi mi è piaciuto molto "The music from the elder"


Scusa ma quanti anni hai ?


----------



## ivo (25 Settembre 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Spero, Ivo, che accetterai queste mie riflessioni per quel che sono, come riflessioni generali (in fondo non ti conosco affatto) e non come giudizi.
> Leggendo i tuoi interventi, Ivo, noto che le parole che usi, il tono del racconto e del discorso, la forma delle riflessioni, hanno subito un forte degrado, passando dal desiderio di comprendere alla rabbia verso il mondo.
> Guardando le cose da qui,e dunque limitatamente a quel che leggo di tuoi, direi che non hai ancora "fatto passare" le tue trascorse e dure esperienze emotive. Nei sei ancora pienamente oinvolto. Il che è, naturalmente, perfetamente comprensibile e normale. Sei ancora preso dal caos di sentimenti, segni, fenomeni, che è l'effetto dei tuoi dolori. Il mondo ha perso la sua stabilità, l'orizzonte si muove pericolosamente e non è facile decifrare la realtà e nemmeno te stesso.
> Questo non pèerché hai difetti cognitivi ma solo perché risistemare tutto dopo le botte che la vita ti ha mandato non è facile. E' come se ti sfuggisse la grammatica per rimettere a posto le parole della tua vita dopo che il ciclone trasorso ha spostato tutto.
> ...


Vivo trascinandomi,dopo quelle botte che mi ha riservato la vita ho pure perso il lavoro perchè mi assentavo spesso per stare dietro a mia madre,facevo il bagnino in piscina,ho fatto per 9 anni l'educatore poi non ce l'ho fatta più e sono andato in piscina,adesso sono almeno 2 anni che cerco lavoro e nulla. Nelle comunità bisogna conoscere per entrarcie quindi vivo con una misera rendita di un appartamento affittato  . Se penso a tutto questo mi viene veramente voglia certe volte di farla finita tanto sono solo,solo per davvero. Senza aprenti,senza nessuno,ho solo gli amici sono stati loro a starmi vicino nei momenti più pesanti  e forse è quello,la solitudine il non aver potuto contrastare gli eventi drammatici a farmi vedere iul marcio nella mia storia. Non sono mai stato così come ho gia scritto con le mie ex potevano farsi le vacanze da sole che a me non toccava, Sono cambiato,troppo sensibile,forse depresso . Ora sono da lei,stamattina mi hanno telefonato che sabato devo fare il dj in un locale,ho paura a andarmene da qui anche se ho capito che staccare da lkei mi fa bene e poi sono soldi. Lei dopo un iniziale dispicimento è stata tranquilla e ha continuiato a fare quello che stava facendo e io l'ho interpretato come se fosse felice così poteva vedere il suo ipotetico amante. Mi faccio abbastanza schifo. Oggi mi ha chiamato e mi ha detto che ha detto al suo ex che stiamo assieme. L'ha fatto per me.


----------



## Solenero (25 Settembre 2014)

ivo ha detto:


> Vivo trascinandomi,dopo quelle botte che mi ha riservato la vita ho pure perso il lavoro perchè mi assentavo spesso per stare dietro a mia madre,facevo il bagnino in piscina,ho fatto per 9 anni l'educatore poi non ce l'ho fatta più e sono andato in piscina,adesso sono almeno 2 anni che cerco lavoro e nulla. Nelle comunità bisogna conoscere per entrarcie quindi vivo con una misera rendita di un appartamento affittato  . *Se penso a tutto questo mi viene veramente voglia certe volte di farla finita tanto sono solo,solo per davvero.* Senza aprenti,senza nessuno,ho solo gli amici sono stati loro a starmi vicino nei momenti più pesanti  e forse è quello,la solitudine il non aver potuto contrastare gli eventi drammatici a farmi vedere iul marcio nella mia storia. Non sono mai stato così come ho gia scritto con le mie ex potevano farsi le vacanze da sole che a me non toccava, Sono cambiato,troppo sensibile,forse depresso . Ora sono da lei,stamattina mi hanno telefonato che sabato devo fare il dj in un locale,ho paura a andarmene da qui anche se ho capito che staccare da lkei mi fa bene e poi sono soldi. Lei dopo un iniziale dispicimento è stata tranquilla e ha continuiato a fare quello che stava facendo e io l'ho interpretato come se fosse felice così poteva vedere il suo ipotetico amante. Mi faccio abbastanza schifo. Oggi mi ha chiamato e mi ha detto che ha detto al suo ex che stiamo assieme. L'ha fatto per me.


Se rispondo è solo per la frase in grassetto.
Non posso soffrire chi dice di volersi ammazzare. Non sopporto lo si dica nemmeno per scherzo, per leggerezza.
Ti vuoi ammazzare perchè non hai un lavoro? perchè stai con una che non va bene?
Ma sei matto? non devi nemmeno pensare a cose come questa, non devi scriverle nè tantomeno, soprattutto, pensarle.
C'è sempre qualcosa, dopo. La vita non è solo ora. La vita è il tuo passato, il tuo presente, il futuro che verrà, e soprattutto per il futuro che ti attende, te non puoi pensare di cancellarti così, di non esistere più. Perchè non puoi sapere come andrà. 
Un lavoro lo si trova, forse non troverai il lavoro dei tuoi sogni, o quello per cui hai studiato, ma fosse anche raccogliere uva o pulire scale, il lavoro lo si trova. 
E per chi divide la vita con noi non vale la pena nemmeno pensare di togliersi la vita.
Pensa a togliere di mezzo (non fisicamente sia chiaro) chi la vita te la rende piena di paranoie e dolore e ansia, prima di pensare di togliere di mezzo TE.

E ti parla una che quell'abisso l'ha guardato in faccia. Più volte. E ha scelto di girarsi dall'altra parte.


----------



## ivo (25 Settembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Se rispondo è solo per la frase in grassetto.
> Non posso soffrire chi dice di volersi ammazzare. Non sopporto lo si dica nemmeno per scherzo, per leggerezza.
> Ti vuoi ammazzare perchè non hai un lavoro? perchè stai con una che non va bene?
> Ma sei matto? non devi nemmeno pensare a cose come questa, non devi scriverle nè tantomeno, soprattutto, pensarle.
> ...


L'ultima frase ti permette di scrivere cio' che hai scritto . Mi toglierei la vita solo perchè si vive per gli altri e gli altri non ci sono . Sono o morti o scomparsi


----------



## Solenero (25 Settembre 2014)

ivo ha detto:


> L'ultima frase ti permette di scrivere cio' che hai scritto . Mi toglierei la vita solo perchè si vive per gli altri e gli altri non ci sono . Sono o morti o scomparsi


Ci ho pensato prima di scrivere quell'ultima frase.
L'ho scritta e cancellata più volte.
E poi ho deciso di lasciarla. Se avessi deciso di non dire una cosa così personale di me, avrebbe perso valore tutto quello che ho scritto sopra? Serve per forza sapere che io ho visto quella cosa così da vicino da porterla chiamare abisso, e averne paura io stessa, che l'ho cercata?
A te si, evidentemente, serve. E allora bene così.
Io ho perso gli amori della mia vita. Nel senso che sono morti. Anche io sono sola, ecco perchè mi sono permessa di dire ciò che ho detto. Un abbraccio, e non pensarci più. 
La leggerezza di vivere se n'è andata da un pezzo, ma noi siamo qui. Ok?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Settembre 2014)

ivo ha detto:


> Scusa ma quanti anni hai ?


ma ti fai le domande da solo?


----------



## Solenero (25 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma ti fai le domande da solo?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotflddio Clementine sto ridendo come una cretina!!! mi sembrava ci fosse qualcosa di strano in questo taglia incolla ma solo ora che lo scrivi tu ho capito cosaaaaa:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Settembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotflddio Clementine sto ridendo come una cretina!!! mi sembrava ci fosse qualcosa di strano in questo taglia incolla ma solo ora che lo scrivi tu ho capito cosaaaaa:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma si è quotato e ha chiesto quanti anni ha!!!

è tipo Norman Bates?


----------



## Nicka (25 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma si è quotato e ha chiesto quanti anni ha!!!
> 
> è tipo Norman Bates?


Allora era meglio chiamarsi Iva!!!


----------



## ivo (26 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Allora era meglio chiamarsi Iva!!!


Non vi scappa nulla ..Mi avete fatto ridere,ho sbagliato a scrivre il post,ero confuso


----------



## ivo (26 Settembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Ci ho pensato prima di scrivere quell'ultima frase.
> L'ho scritta e cancellata più volte.
> E poi ho deciso di lasciarla. Se avessi deciso di non dire una cosa così personale di me, avrebbe perso valore tutto quello che ho scritto sopra? Serve per forza sapere che io ho visto quella cosa così da vicino da porterla chiamare abisso, e averne paura io stessa, che l'ho cercata?
> A te si, evidentemente, serve. E allora bene così.
> ...


Non so se hai letto la mia storia,mi sono morti tutti o se ne sono andati via


----------



## rewindmee (26 Settembre 2014)

ivo ha detto:


> Scusa ma quanti anni hai ?


48 tra pochi giorni.
Li ho visti a Roma nel 1980


----------



## rewindmee (26 Settembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> E ti parla una che quell'abisso l'ha guardato in faccia. Più volte. E ha scelto di girarsi dall'altra parte.


Combatto quell'abisso dall'adolescenza. A volte, ripensandoci, fa capire l'importanza di vivere bene la vita.


----------



## rewindmee (26 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma si è quotato e ha chiesto quanti anni ha!!!
> 
> è tipo Norman Bates?


La domanda era per me, e infatti ho risposto


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Settembre 2014)

ivo ha detto:


> Vivo trascinandomi,dopo quelle botte che mi ha riservato la vita ho pure perso il lavoro perchè mi assentavo spesso per stare dietro a mia madre,facevo il bagnino in piscina,ho fatto per 9 anni l'educatore poi non ce l'ho fatta più e sono andato in piscina,adesso sono almeno 2 anni che cerco lavoro e nulla. Nelle comunità bisogna conoscere per entrarcie quindi vivo con una misera rendita di un appartamento affittato . Se penso a tutto questo mi viene veramente voglia certe volte di farla finita tanto sono solo,solo per davvero. Senza aprenti,senza nessuno,ho solo gli amici sono stati loro a starmi vicino nei momenti più pesanti e forse è quello,la solitudine il non aver potuto contrastare gli eventi drammatici a farmi vedere iul marcio nella mia storia. Non sono mai stato così come ho gia scritto con le mie ex potevano farsi le vacanze da sole che a me non toccava, Sono cambiato,troppo sensibile,forse depresso . Ora sono da lei,stamattina mi hanno telefonato che sabato devo fare il dj in un locale,ho paura a andarmene da qui anche se ho capito che staccare da lkei mi fa bene e poi sono soldi. Lei dopo un iniziale dispicimento è stata tranquilla e ha continuiato a fare quello che stava facendo e io l'ho interpretato come se fosse felice così poteva vedere il suo ipotetico amante. Mi faccio abbastanza schifo. Oggi mi ha chiamato e mi ha detto che ha detto al suo ex che stiamo assieme. L'ha fatto per me.


senti... non è che se sei in un periodo buio della tua vita allora non vali nulla e di conseguenza lei cerca altri.
I periodi bui arrivano, si superano, poi arrivano i tempi migliori.
Però bisogna farsi il mazzo. Usare le energie per uscirne, non per trovare conferme alle nostre paure.
Butta via tutta 'sta cappa pesante che ti porti sulla schiena e drizzala, quella schiena. Guarda avanti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Settembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Se rispondo è solo per la frase in grassetto.
> Non posso soffrire chi dice di volersi ammazzare. Non sopporto lo si dica nemmeno per scherzo, per leggerezza.
> Ti vuoi ammazzare perchè non hai un lavoro? perchè stai con una che non va bene?
> Ma sei matto? non devi nemmeno pensare a cose come questa, non devi scriverle nè tantomeno, soprattutto, pensarle.
> ...


brava.


----------



## AmadeuPrado (26 Settembre 2014)

Sicuramente stai passando un periodo difficile. Io sinceramente non riesco a seguirti in tutti questi sospetti e questa gelosia. 
Credo sia controproducente. 
Ti confido che non amo molto l'idea di possesso. Di possedere l'altro. Ogni persona appartiene solo a se stessa credo. Possiamo starle vicino, aiutarla e amarla ma non credo sia bello controllarla. Limitarla. Forse il mio è un pensiero un po' particolare. 
Forse dovremmo prendere dagli altri quello che ci danno e dare quello che sentiamo senza forzature, ne pretesa alcuna...


----------



## Solenero (26 Settembre 2014)

AmadeuPrado ha detto:


> Sicuramente stai passando un periodo difficile. Io sinceramente non riesco a seguirti in tutti questi sospetti e questa gelosia.
> Credo sia controproducente.
> Ti confido che non amo molto l'idea di possesso. Di possedere l'altro. Ogni persona appartiene solo a se stessa credo. Possiamo starle vicino, aiutarla e amarla ma non credo sia bello controllarla. Limitarla. Forse il mio è un pensiero un po' particolare.
> *Forse dovremmo prendere dagli altri quello che ci danno e dare quello che sentiamo senza forzature, ne pretesa alcuna...*


Sono perfettamente d'accordo.

Ivo, se questa persona ti fa star male, molla.
E' la soluzione più difficile, dirai, ma è quella più semplice.
Hai presente il rasoio di Occam? Ecco.
Sei solo, lo so. Non hai nessuno, ti hanno lasciato solo, chi per scelta (se ne sono andati) chi per forza (sono morti). Ma tu sei qui e questa vita vale la pena vivertela BENE, e per viverla bene intendo fare di tutto per essere felici. Provarci.
Se questa donna ti riempie la testa di paranoie e ti fa camminare su un terreno non stabile, non tranquillo, hai due scelte: 
- o te ne vai, la lasci, passi avanti, e chissà cosa ti aspetta il futuro, magari un amore più onesto.
- o te la tieni, ma così com'è, senza tirarti paranoie, come dice Amadeu, prendi quello che sa darti e non forzarla a darti nulla di più.

Per me le cose sono due: o ti vuole, o no. Le sfumature... in questo caso non ci sono. E i ma, i se, non devono esserci.
Ma tu, questa donna, nella tua vita, la vuoi veramente?
Anche se saltasse fuori la spiegazione più semplice possibile per quel stramaledetto sedile? 
Non è che poi fra due mesi le vedi la gonna stropicciata o una sbavatura nel rossetto e ricominci tutto daccapo?
Perchè io sono stata tradita (in passato, non da mio marito) e anche se mi rifiutavo di vedere un particolare, subito dopo ne saltava fuori un altro. Quindi... pensaci. Ma bene.

Sole


----------



## ivo (27 Settembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Sono perfettamente d'accordo.
> 
> Ivo, se questa persona ti fa star male, molla.
> E' la soluzione più difficile, dirai, ma è quella più semplice.
> ...


Io la voglio nella mia vita,mi aveva lasciato dopo 3 mesi che stavamo assieme quasi  un anno fa e io allora lasciai perdere la cancellai dalla mia vita e lei che fece ,mi continuava a telefonare per poi dirmi che voleva tornare assime e che aveva fatto uno sbaglio allora tornammo assieme . Ora non so come comportarmi,è la prima volta che mi succede sta cosa (Intendo questa gelosia così ossessiva) Sono spiazzato perchè è la prima volta che mi succede e spesso penso di lasciarla.ma se poi sbaglio e lei mi è fedele,perchè ogni volta che ho cercato di smascherare le sue bugie si sono rivelate verità. A me sembra che lei mi voglia,facciamo l'amore,ci coccoliamo,c'è complicità.mi sembra che non manchi nulla c'è questo buco nero della mia gelosia.ma non se esce con le amiche  e amici,solo questi particolari che mi martellano la testa


----------



## ivo (27 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> brava.


 Sbriciolata sei mai stata depressa ? se si non fare come quelli che smettono di fumare e senza argomentare tacciono di tossici chi fuma


----------



## LDS (27 Settembre 2014)

ivo ha detto:


> Io la voglio nella mia vita,mi aveva lasciato dopo 3 mesi che stavamo assieme quasi  un anno fa e io allora lasciai perdere la cancellai dalla mia vita e lei che fece ,mi continuava a telefonare per poi dirmi che voleva tornare assime e che aveva fatto uno sbaglio allora tornammo assieme . Ora non so come comportarmi,è la prima volta che mi succede sta cosa (Intendo questa gelosia così ossessiva) Sono spiazzato perchè è la prima volta che mi succede e spesso penso di lasciarla.ma se poi sbaglio e lei mi è fedele,perchè ogni volta che ho cercato di smascherare le sue bugie si sono rivelate verità. A me sembra che lei mi voglia,facciamo l'amore,ci coccoliamo,c'è complicità.mi sembra che non manchi nulla c'è questo buco nero della mia gelosia.ma non se esce con le amiche  e amici,solo questi particolari che mi martellano la testa



guarda la risposta è no.

tu hai bisogno di una persona che ti ama, che ti rassicura, di qualcuno che ti possa dare quello che stai cercando.
hai bisogno di serenità, tranquillità, affetto come tutti a questo mondo.

oggi la tua relazione ti sta portando gelosia, sospetti, malessere, dubbi, sofferenza, tristezza a volte condita da momenti ( apparentemente ) felici quando fate l'amore e vi coccolate.
perché dico apparentemente. Perché ti fidi di lei solo quando siete insieme.

non concepisco come sia possibile avere una relazione con una persona che devi pedinare, controllare, scannerizzare dalla testa ai piedi ogni giorno.
esci dal turbine che ti fa stare male, meriti di meglio e non avere paura a stare da solo.

ti fai meno male da solo anche se non ci credi.


----------



## ivo (27 Settembre 2014)

Lo so hai ragione in pieno ma sono tranquillo quando sono lontano fa lei tipo oggi che sto facendo il dj a un matrimonio  , non sono sjcuro neanche quando siamo assieme se non dopo la serenità post coitale


----------



## LDS (27 Settembre 2014)

ivo ha detto:


> Lo so hai ragione in pieno ma sono tranquillo quando sono lontano fa lei tipo oggi che sto facendo il dj a un matrimonio  , non sono sjcuro neanche quando siamo assieme se non dopo la serenità post coitale


davvero?

e quando chiudi gli occhi non immagini che magari non sia stata con un altro. 
che qualcun altro l'abbia toccata, che lei abbia toccato un altro?

onestamente. 

mica devi rispondermi per forza, sono domande interiori.


io me le sono fatte, ho controllato tutte le sue stronzate, Facebook, messaggi, borsetta, puttanate, una cosa da vergognarsi di esistere.
l'ho fatto una volta sola perché la gelosia mi stava distruggendo.
mi sono sentito una merda assoluta, non voglio una relazione morbosa con una persona e nel momento in cui non posso andare a dormire da solo perché " chissà cosa fa ", bè, in quel momento allora non ho più una relazione con qualcuno, ma con l'immagine che ho di lei nella mia testa.

perciò oggi, anche se è pentita, anche se mi ha detto, riproviamo, la risposta è no.

come tu faccia a sopportare di vivere con te stesso dopo gli appostamenti e la mania di controllo che hai non lo so.
io lo dico solo perché vorrei farti capire che con la gelosia, i pedinamenti e gli investigatori sali sul treno della distruzione, non su quello dell'unione.

il fatto che tu stia bene dopo aver scopato è una stronzata. 
se vai con un'altra donna starai bene ugualmente dopo, e ti faranno piacere le carezze di un'altra allo stesso modo.


----------



## ivo (27 Settembre 2014)

ivo ha detto:


> Lo so hai ragione in pieno ma sono tranquillo quando sono lontano fa lei tipo oggi che sto facendo il dj a un matrimonio  , non sono sjcuro neanche quando siamo assieme se non dopo la serenità post coitale


 Sono stato un anno da solo a farmi storie senza un perché a trovarmi nel letto perfette sconosciute alle quali dicevo che avevo fa fare per farle uscire da casa . Lei mi è sempre piaciuta la conosco da quando eravamo ragaazzini,mi affascinava ora non so più forse e' la gelosia il possesso non cEntra nulla con l'amore .rileggendo tutti i post non ho quasi mai nominato la parola Anoree mi dispiace tanto per lei e se non avesse fatto nulla ? Se fossero solo deliri miei? Non la lascio finché non troverò la verità ma state sicuri lei è' felice ma lo ha detto ieri ,. Ripeto mangia dorme ride e è energica


----------



## LDS (27 Settembre 2014)

ivo ha detto:


> Sono stato un anno da solo a farmi storie senza un perché a trovarmi nel letto perfette sconosciute alle quali dicevo che avevo fa fare per farle uscire da casa . Lei mi è sempre piaciuta la conosco da quando eravamo ragaazzini,mi affascinava ora non so più forse e' la gelosia il possesso non cEntra nulla con l'amore .rileggendo tutti i post non ho quasi mai nominato la parola Anoree mi dispiace tanto per lei e se non avesse fatto nulla ? Se fossero solo deliri miei? Non la lascio finché non troverò la verità ma state sicuri lei è' felice ma lo ha detto ieri ,. Ripeto mangia dorme ride e è energica


si buona notte.

anche a me ha detto che era felice ed innamorata, intanto scopava con un altro.

io non credo nemmeno a mia madre quando mi parla.


----------



## ivo (28 Settembre 2014)

*Serena*

Quando ti dico che è felice mica penso che lo dica perché è felice per me è per dire che non la martello con la gelosia. Pensarlo fra  le braccia di uno no sono concentrato sul tradimento. Che sto subendo e difficile da spiegare,quando ritorno' non parlammo di altri incontri iniziammo da zero, io neanche la volevo amic su FB fece tutto lei me la stavo quasi dimenticando. Capisco il tuo chiodo schiaccia chiodo lo feci anch'io


----------



## Tradito? (28 Settembre 2014)

Ivo ti consiglierei di non dare troppo peso al sedile, e' facile che non significhi niente.


----------



## ivo (28 Settembre 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Ivo ti consiglierei di non dare troppo peso al sedile, e' facile che non significhi niente.


probabile,grazie comunque


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Settembre 2014)

ivo ha detto:


> Sbriciolata sei mai stata depressa ? se si non fare come quelli che smettono di fumare e senza argomentare tacciono di tossici chi fuma


Nessuno ti ha dato del tossico.


----------

